# It is with great sadness I share with you



## DF

*A very good friend has passed away. SHINE passed away last night at 9:30pm at home, on his couch, of a heart attack. His parents were with him. He had been feeling ill with a lot of pain starting Thursday night. 

Arrangements are being made for Price Funeral Home in Garden City, KS. 

This is an enormous loss, SHINE was very well liked by all who knew him ... he was a good friend and we were so blessed to have you in our lives. Rest in peace my friend... *


SHINE was a great mod & great guy over at The Iron Den site.

I put this announcement made by Admin up for those of you that don't have accounts on TID.

SHINE's Obituary: http://www.priceandsons.com/book-of-memories/1640433/Truax-Michael/obituary.php


----------



## Bro Bundy

horrible news.Shine was one of the good ones


----------



## Spongy

Absolutely terrible news, he was a fantastic brother


----------



## amore169

Very sad news, my thoughts and prayers are with his family.


----------



## Big Worm

RIP Brother


----------



## JM750

Sad to hear. Thanks. Just posted over there. RIP Sir.


----------



## #TheMatrix

that's sad news for sure....


----------



## hulksmash

Damn, my condolences

Shame that life is fragile

Rest painless, shine


----------



## DarksideSix

Damn....very sad news.  RIP!


----------



## Braw16

Very sad my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## FreeBirdSam

God rest his soul, and dry his family's eyes.   SHINE  ON  SHINE


----------



## Jada

Wow this caught me off guard, RIP brother


----------



## AlphaD

Oh wow.  Horrible news..............


----------



## Bigwhite

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Yaya

Yes very sad...he was a great mod and fantastic person from my brief conversations with him

His devotion to God will bring him to the right place


----------



## BigGameHunter

He walked the walk indeded.  I remember he told me once he was in the Lords Army.   See you on the other side friend.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

I didn't know the man, and I'm sorry I never got a chance to. 

Anytime we lose a good brother it affects all of us. Good men are few and far between these days. 

Thoughts and prayers are with his friends and family.


----------



## Times Roman

Another brother fallen too soon...

RIP mate

---Roman


----------



## Georgia

This is just awful. Speechless. Never like to hear this news


----------



## LeanHerm

Very vey sad. Shine was a great dude and was very smart.


----------



## grind4it

RIP brother SHINE


----------



## StoliFTW

Rip         .


----------



## dsa8864667

RIP brother


----------



## Big_paul_ski

I can't believe this has happened. He was just on the board the other day. He was a great bro and this saddens me that this has happened. I'm in shock. RIP brother.


----------



## Popeye

RIP SHINE...Prayers to friends, bros, and family.....awful news!


----------



## Seeker

Sorry for the loss of your friend. May he rest peacefully.


----------



## j2048b

my condolences to his family, he was a good guy


----------



## PillarofBalance

Thanks for posting this Dfeaton... SHINE was a truly spiritual man and is home and at peace with Jesus.  I will truly miss him. He always looked out for me.


----------



## Yaya

When something like this happens it truly hits home.. Most of us don't know each other personally .. However we are people in a community that touches deeper then steroids or workout techniques. In the last few hours I've visited 5 boards I belong to and they all have members who have mentioned this terrible loss. This was a good brother whether you knew him well or not at all.this community has taken a loss.

I've talked with him a couple of times about faith and the struggles we have on a daily basis trying to be the person who we are expected to be.. I didn't know him well but could tell he had a true passion for spreading the word and trying to bring the gospel to the people he could help

As I mentioned earlier with braw and red dog in the chat box .. Admin or pillar.. Please let us know what we can do to help the family besides sending flowers..


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> When something like this happens it truly hits home.. Most of us don't know each other personally .. However we are people in a community that touches deeper then steroids or workout techniques. In the last few hours I've visited 5 boards I belong to and they all have members who have mentioned this terrible loss. This was a good brother whether you knew him well or not at all.this community has taken a loss.
> 
> I've talked with him a couple of times about faith and the struggles we have on a daily basis trying to be the person who we are expected to be.. I didn't know him well but could tell he had a true passion for spreading the word and trying to bring the gospel to the people he could help
> 
> As I mentioned earlier with braw and red dog in the chat box .. Admin or pillar.. Please let us know what we can do to help the family besides sending flowers..



I'm hoping to find a cause worthy and we can help out in his good name. Thanks Yaya.


----------



## RustyShackelford

Hard to hear. Thoughts and prayers go out to family and friends.


----------



## transcend2007

Thanks DF and SI for reminding us all what's truly important.  Being a good personal and positively affecting those lives we touch.  I did not know SHINE but the respect he held from so many here that are deeply respected is impressive and worthy goal for us all.


----------



## JOMO

Very Sad news. One good brother who left us too soon. RIP brother Shine.


----------



## GuerillaKilla

POB, Yaya.... 

Im in as well. Lets do this.


----------



## powermaster

I didn't know him but still my thoughts and prayer go out to the family.


----------



## Patriot1405

Horrible horrible news!!!
R.I.P. brother!!!


----------



## NbleSavage

RIP to a good Bloke.


----------



## Poof

Rest in Peace Shine! Sorrow, hurt, & pain for the loss of a "Brother".


----------



## R1rider

I did not know Shine personally, but everyone speaks very highly of him. He always gave great advice from what i have read

Sad news, R.I.P brother SHINE


----------



## ccpro

Didn't know him but prayers sent to family and friends.  Shine on in Bro Heaven Bro.....


----------



## regular

We lost a good brother. Shine was always good to me and treated me well. He always struck me as a really nice guy.


----------



## Adrian2401

I did not know him, but he and his family will be in my prayers. May God watch over them during this tough moment.


----------



## graniteman

Just a all around good and decent guy, Rest Brother in The Lord


----------



## heavydeads83

Sad to to hear about this tragedy.  41 is way too young.  Just goes to show you how fragile life is.  None of us are promised tomorrow so we had best all tell the people that are close to us that we love them every chance we get.  RIP brother.


----------



## 502

I didn't know him, but judging by the kind words you guys say, he seems like a good man. RIP Brother


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher

lord keep him bring peace to his sole. Find comfort in that if he was a believer he is in a better place now . Sorry for your loss its a sad feeling but find joy that he is in peace with his higher power


----------



## stro13

Sry for your loss.  Rip


----------



## Thepaintman

May God be with him... Praying for his family.


----------



## italian1

Can somebody lock this thread? It's from a year ago.


----------



## PillarofBalance

italian1 said:


> Can somebody lock this thread? It's from a year ago.



This was a good friend of mine and I enjoy seeing it bumped from time to time.


----------



## Yaya

Yea...shine was a great guy..

I didnt know him on level most of the tid guys did but i traded pms with him a couple of times.

He invited me over to the vipboard and I still enjoy reading his old threads regarding his love for jesus and spiritual views.

A guy like shine was a true asset in touching many lives from all the great things I STILL read about him


----------



## italian1

My bad. I understand.


----------



## angelo212

Actually some of us are just finding out that knew him from here or other boards. I been gone for a minute and just found out. Devastating news.


----------



## SHRUGS

PillarofBalance said:


> This was a good friend of mine and I enjoy seeing it bumped from time to time.



I like that. Much respect...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Godfather2112

RIP bro ...


----------

